# The Complete Memorandum of Christine Blasey-Ford by Rachel Mitchell...



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

https://www.scribd.com/document/389884130/Rachel-Mitchell-Memorandum-and-Analysis?ad_group=725X700959Xc7e42eea0d88e90e574348f0767e9c21&campaign=SkimbitLtd&keyword=660149026&medium=affiliate&source=hp_affiliate


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> https://www.scribd.com/document/389884130/Rachel-Mitchell-Memorandum-and-Analysis?ad_group=725X700959Xc7e42eea0d88e90e574348f0767e9c21&campaign=SkimbitLtd&keyword=660149026&medium=affiliate&source=hp_affiliate


Won’t bother reading whatever drivel you’ve cut and pasted.  Will stipulate it benefits t and likely implicates Clintons in all murders and child porn rings.  

Just quick question, did the “female assistant” analyze any of Kavannah’s testimony in her report?  Seemed like she was fired around the time of her third five minute questionings since she was methodically making the case Kavannah calendared the exact party on a summer weekday with Judge, PJ, Squii and others got together for brew”skis” in which Dr. Ford’s hard drive memory definitively established the act at issue.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 1, 2018)

BTW, no hired expert ever produces a written report that contradicts the results those that retained them desire. 

When, and it does occur, an expert develops a contrary opinion to those who retained them, they produce nothing in writing, disappear from any further use in the dispute, and retain their privilege under attorney work product doctrines.

Not that I’d know. I’m still working on ordering and thereafter unsealing the GED study guides I’m “just about” to buy.


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Won’t bother reading whatever drivel you’ve cut and pasted.  Will stipulate it benefits t and likely implicates Clintons in all murders and child porn rings.
> 
> Just quick question, did the “female assistant” analyze any of Kavannah’s testimony in her report?  Seemed like she was fired around the time of her third five minute questionings since she was methodically making the case Kavannah calendared the exact party on a summer weekday with Judge, PJ, Squii and others got together for brew”skis” in which Dr. Ford’s hard drive memory definitively established the act at issue.


*Would you like some " Cheese " with that overweight " Whine " my little bottom feeding oily carp....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> BTW, no hired expert ever produces a written report that contradicts the results those that retained them desire.
> 
> When, and it does occur, an expert develops a contrary opinion to those who retained them, they produce nothing in writing, disappear from any further use in the dispute, and retain their privilege under attorney work product doctrines.
> 
> Not that I’d know. I’m still working on ordering and thereafter unsealing the GED study guides I’m “just about” to buy.



*Awwww.....#2 pencil and multiple choice. How cute.*


----------

